

Ask HN: Is HN written using Ruby on Rails? - pranavk

Just curious because it seems that it is written using rails.
======
FajitaNachos
It's not. I'm sure someone will hop in with the specifics. I think it's
written in arc.

~~~
Peroni
Correct. Considering PG created it, it makes sense.

------
pranavk
hmm. ya just got the source code here :
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

------
checker659
Why does it seem so?

~~~
pranavk
well that was just my intuition. may be because its easy to make such a thing
with rails (may be i am getting biased here.)

------
rizky05
arc was invented for hn

~~~
pranavk
:/ was invented for HN ? HN could have easily been built using rails or
django.

~~~
MrBra
which web development frameworks have you worked with so far?

~~~
pranavk
only rails and django :D

